# Need local knowledge from Vinuela residents



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

Hello, 

Firstly, please forgive the vaguery that I am about the write as I am on something of a wild goose chase. 

I am trying to find an old acquaintance who lives on what has been described to me as the new tarmac road leading up from lake Vinuela. I assume that the road is going towards Vinuela town but it could be going to any of the towns or villages dotted around the lake. I have no idea what this road is called or numbered but if it rings any bells with anyone down there I would like someone to tell me which road it is. 

If any one can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimllshiftit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly, please forgive the vaguery that I am about the write as I am on something of a wild goose chase.
> 
> ...


Hi
First off I don't live anywhere near there. I have just had a look on Google Earth and it could be one of several roads, however I only saw one that looked decently tarmaced and there are a few properties along there that look as though they have had recent work done on them (often a sign that a foreigner is in occupation). So try Google Earth - BTW it is Viñuela with a tilde [~] over the 'n' and it looks as though it is the one in Málaga province.


----------



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip but unfortunately I tried that already. I was hoping someone in the area could help me narrow down a search area. 

Since my original post I have been told that this person lives near a large Finca that painted bright blue. Bright blue Fincas can't be that common down there so surely someone has noticed that!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Jim. Have you tried Google Earh - street view. With that you can go and look for yourself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> Jim. Have you tried Google Earh - street view. With that you can go and look for yourself.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-knowledge-vinuela-residents.html#post7219498


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Jim, 
I do not expect for you, that I need to explain that if you can ‘see’ all the roads leading off the lake (as if you were actually there, that is you would have local knowledge of what was there) you may be able to find the road you are looking for. 

I use Google Earth for that sort of thing quite often, and have done so in several countries, and on occasions I have been able to find what I was looking for.

As an example. 
In 1967 I was touring USA for 6 months in a motor home (did 25,000 miles). I later wanted to find a few places where I had visited but had not taken photos of which I would have liked to have. Google Earth, with 'Paint' did the job. One such was close to Dallas, a collection of statues of cowboys and cattle, going down to a watering place. I now have the photos I wanted.

Good luck Jim


----------



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

OK point taken, 

Ill go back to trawling google earth


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimllshiftit said:


> OK point taken,
> 
> Ill go back to trawling google earth


Drag the little man across and use "Streetview"


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The only blue place I have found is at:
36° 51' 03.07"N 4° 08' 50.39"W

The task is not aided by there being so many damned blue swimming pools. Much depends on when it was painted blue - was it before or after the Google images that we are looking at, were taken.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Next idea:
Go to: Mensajes de VIÑUELA (Málaga)

Go to the bottom of the page and say you are looking for a friend who lives in a finca painted blue on a tarmac road going up from the lake, can anyone help you.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

jimllshiftit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly, please forgive the vaguery that I am about the write as I am on something of a wild goose chase.
> 
> ...


I live in the area and have no idea of any new road. Furthermore, La Viñuela is not a town, it is a village. The lake is not close to the village. You must ask your friend to be more specific.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Having said what I have written, there is a concrete road to the village from the lake, but it is not new. Finding it would be difficult if you did not know the area. Even if you found the road you would need your friend to tell you exactly where he lived or you could end up taking a track to somewhere else!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aron said:


> Even if you found the road you would need your friend to tell you exactly where he lived or you could end up taking a track to somewhere else!


Is the person being tracked down a friend??


----------



## jimllshiftit (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Baldilocks but alas that is not it. 

Apologies for wrongly referring to Vinuela as a town, and this person and I are on friendly terms.

Still trawling google earth and street view but to no avail and sadly I have no further information to offer anyone who has tried to help me. Thanks anyway and if anyone does know where the blue finca is please let me know.


----------

